# NewPK380



## jpg1961 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for some help have a problem with my new pk380 the gun is so far out of wack.with the site at factory setting it shoots anywhere from 6 to 10 inches to the left but the hight is in reason.I have moved the site as far to the right as I can,anymore and they would fall off the gun and it still shoots left. I know it's not me because I have no problems with hitting the bulls eye with any of my other guns.I have noticed their is a lot of play in the barrel and it is worn a lot for the short time it's been used.it looks like I've had this gun for years.I own a few semi auto hand guns and none of them are like this walther it has a very sloppy barrel.im thinking a bushing like in my 45 would be very helpful that will be my next step I will machine a bushing and see if that helps.Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jpg1961 said:


> ...I know it's not me because I have no problems with hitting the bulls eye with *any of my other guns*...[emphasis added]


Are your "other guns" pistols, or are they rifles?
How much _pistol-shooting experience_ do you have?

Also: Are you moving the pistol's _rear_ sight to the right? Or its _front_ sight?

Jean and I will be away visiting our Rhode Island granddaughter from November 29th through December 14th.
Stay polite, don't cause too much trouble, and we'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have a nice vacation Steve, and don't eat too much turkey and dressing! I'd try bench resting the pistol to see what it's doing before giving up on it. I'd bet it's the way you are shooting that particular pistol as opposed to the pistol's accuracy, but could be wrong.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> Have a nice vacation Steve, and don't eat too much turkey and dressing!...


Three short blocks from our kids' home in Pawtucket lies what might be the best BBQ restaurant in the northeast!
Believe me: _Turkey_ is not going to be the problem!

I wonder: In how many dinners there I can convince the other people to join me? Hmmm... Well, a man's gotta try.


----------



## jpg1961 (Nov 26, 2013)

My other guns are pistols ruger p95-sr22-22/45-single10-heritage rough rider-glock 23 gen4-springfield XD-S-citadel 1911-waltherPK308. And I am moving the rear sight and I have been shooting for quite a few years about 30


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...

I don't think that I'm going to be much help at this far remove.

You seem to have enough experience to know not to either limp-wrist or "milk" the gun. Without watching you shoot, in person, those were the only thoughts I had.

I suggest moving the rear sight back to its centered position, and then doing what *denner* suggested: Shoot off of a really solid bench rest, holding quite tightly and paying very close attention to your trigger press.

Jean and I will be away visiting our Rhode Island granddaughter from November 29th through December 14th.
Stay polite, don't cause too much trouble, and we'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If after you bench rest it and it still has accuracy/sight issues(S&W Customer service will like hearing you bench rested it) rest assured S&W has A+ customer service and don't hesitate sending it to them. Do you have large hands? I've heard the grip is slim? Make sure you have enough finger on the trigger you could be pushing to the left.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

i am curious to your response from s&w, if you do send it in. i bought a pk380 about a year ago. i have the same problems you have. you should not be able to move the end of the barrel with your finger when the slide is in lock up. after every shot, the barrel will be resting at a slightly different angle, causing poor accuracy. i like your idea of installing a bushing. i think this model is a piece of garbage. i have seen a lot of similiar issues with the pk380. i still have mine , but only use it on occasion, it shoots like crap and in my area i'm still paying $20 per 50 rounds. am considering trading it in for a bersa .380, as i want to still have a .380. let us know where this goes.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I went yesterday to shoot my PK380 and my Ruger SR9 and the PK380 was terrible. In loading the first round I kept putting the safety on and it would not fire. After it figured it out that I was doing that it fired okay but the accuracy was bad. I then fired a box of 9mm in my Ruger and only one shot was out of a 4" circle target. I may keep the PK 380 but it won't be used very often.
J


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Another possibility is that with the PK-380 are you eye-balling the sight picture any different? Do you normally shoot with one-eye opened or both? Are you changing that with this gun because of felt-or-expected recoil?


----------

